# Bump on my hedgehogs lower jaw/chin.



## Joe878 (Dec 22, 2011)

This nice sized bump showed up over night on my little girls lower jaw area.



You should be able to get a larger pic if you click on it. But it appeared within 8 hours. Looked normal before bed, in the morning it was like this. She still eats and drinks fine. Plays, does normal stuff. Its hard to the touch. I have only 1 vet in my city who will work on hedgehogs but its about 2 weeks out before I can get in, any idea's in the meantime?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd personally see if you can get in with the vet sooner.
Not trying to scare you but hedgies are known to get oral tumors and such. The pic isn't clear so I can't see well but yeah. 
Hopefully Nancy or someone else will come along with more an idea. 
Good luck with her. <3 I hope she's okay. :3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She should be seen asap, as in tomorrow if possible. It might be an infected tooth or abscess and the sooner it is taken care of the better. It may also be an oral tumour and depending on how advanced it is and what type it is, surgery may or may not be an option. 

Even with tooth issues or tumours, they will still eat and act normally until it gets quite advanced. Both can show up overnight. Can you get a look inside her mouth at all?


----------



## Joe878 (Dec 22, 2011)

I got a chance to peak in her mouth for a few sec, everything seemed to be normal. Didn't notice anything out place. I'm gonna try to see the vet tomorrow. But is there anything I should be looking for in the meantime as to what it may be?


----------



## rachaellyndsey (Nov 25, 2011)

My hedgehog has oral cancer on lower jaw, inoperable and this looks exactly the same as this picture does. She eats etc fine, and you couldn't tell without the bump that anything was wrong.

Get her to the vet ASAP


----------

